# Wild spots Falmouth to Hastings



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok you lot. So we are meandering our way around Britains quite frankly lovely coast. Since leaving the North we have done the Forest of Dean, North Devon, north and west cornwall and are currently on a cracking CL between Falmouth and St Mawes. 

Our intention is to carry on along the south coast and try and see some of the places we missed or couldnt get to on our Christmas visit.

Plenty of CL's to be had and we usually just ring up on the day or a day ahead but we are yearning to find that perfect wild camping spot. I know they are easy to find up north and in Scotland but you must have em down here. In January we tried to get to Rame Head near Plymouth where I had heard there is a wild spot but the snow, ice and frankly very narrow roads and a stroppy sat nav made it impossible. Anyone know if you can wild there and a safe route to get to it?

Would anyone be willing to share their favourite wild spots along this route? Please PM me if you dont wish them to be broadcast.

Ideally we want somewhere in the middle of knowhere so dont really want car parks in towns etc. Something on a headland or by a lake where we wont disturb too many people (and we wont get disturbed!) to much.

I know its a big ask but there must be a few tucked away!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



I know where there is one, its called "Big Rock Candy Mountain", but I'm not telling you where it is. :wink: :wink: 


Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds a bit dodgy to me!


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

There is a "wildcamping" forum at a "co.uk" address that lists hundreds of sites but they have recently made it a £15 membership, which has perturbed me somewhat as I put dozens of entries on there without charge and now they want to charge me to view other ones!

PM me your email and I'll see if I can dig out the GPS co-ordinates for the country which was up to date from about 2 months ago.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Andysam said:


> There is a "wildcamping" forum at a "co.uk" address that lists hundreds of sites but they have recently made it a £15 membership, which has perturbed me somewhat as I put dozens of entries on there without charge and now they want to charge me to view other ones!
> 
> PM me your email and I'll see if I can dig out the GPS co-ordinates for the country which was up to date from about 2 months ago.


Thanks, Im actually a member of that site and have all the GPS co-ordinates but what some people class as a wild camping spot is not always my idea of somewhere I would like to stay at.

The second problem is that since we have been away we have never had a decent 3G or wifi connection anywhere. Just really slow 2G otherwise I would do a bit more research using the GPS points and google earth. FACTs is the best site by a mile for speed when your on a weak signal and these days you get more responses.

Might try a post on the wildy site though.

cheers
BD


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not a wild camping spot but a CL you might enjoy is at Beachy Head near to Eastbourne.this quite wild.

cabby


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry

Firstly forgive me if I smirk at the thought of you floating somewhere in the middle of the Carrick Roads on your "CL between Falmouth and St Mawes" - not what you meant, obviously!

More to the point, there is a CC CL (Penmillard Farm) on Rame Head by the church - but it's £15.00 per night inc hook-ups - bit steep, I think, but good view of the sea. OS GR SX 434 514.

Perhaps more interesting is a somewhat basic site at Maker Heights, OS GR SX 426 491. See www.makerheights.org.uk for more info. & email contact - although not much about the campsite! If you follow the road past Millbrook towards the Mount Edgcumbe Country Park, at one point you make a sharp left, and a little way on there is a bend to the right where there is an exit on the right up a track. 
I camped there about 4 years ago (in my then Hymer A-class) and the access is not great (tree branches rubbing the van etc) and the track rough, but the compensation is a truly spectacular view over Plymouth Sound.
Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that.

I know about the CL but Im not paying £15 to park the van for a night. Didnt know about the other one though, sounds interesting

Will check it out

thanks
Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Not a wild camping spot but a CL you might enjoy is at Beachy Head near to Eastbourne.this quite wild.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby

Dont suppose you know the name or any other details of this CL do you? just trying to find it online

Cheers
Barry


----------

